# Charcoal I don’t like



## Jloewe (Aug 2, 2019)

I bought some Walmart charcoal I don’t like.  It was supposed to be rebranded royal oak but it must have been a bad batch or something.  I don’t want to toss it is there a way of using lots of charcoal quickly?


----------



## banderson7474 (Aug 2, 2019)

Yea, grill out this weekend on your charcoal grill if you have one.


----------



## PorkBones (Aug 2, 2019)

Out of curiosity, is it lump or briquettes? What problems are you having with it?


----------



## Jloewe (Aug 2, 2019)

PorkBones said:


> Out of curiosity, is it lump or briquettes? What problems are you having with it?



Has a different chemical smell and acidic taste.  Don’t know if it was just me as my fiancée didn’t notice it.  Briquettes by the way.


----------



## PorkBones (Aug 2, 2019)

I'm not sure what the problem is. Maybe it has lighter fluid added to it. I can't stand that stuff. I'm with B. Fire up the grill and throw some burgers, brats, etc. on there if you just want to get rid of it. If it affects the meat too badly, you're better off tossing it and getting something you know will give you good results.


----------



## PorkBones (Aug 2, 2019)

Richard Foster said:


> Use royal oak lump charcoal to cook with. Last I checked you could get that at Walmart too.
> That chemical smell was likely from the coal dust that is used to make many briquettes.
> Briquetts are essentially industrial waste products, sawdust and coal dust, mixed with clay to bind it then pressed into briquettes.


Yup. I just picked up a 30lb bag of Royal Oak lump at Walmart for $16.


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 2, 2019)

I've never had a smell from the briquettes, but have from the lump. Years ago I bought two bags of RO lump from HD. One bag was perfect. The other smelled like diesel fuel. It was overpowering as soon as I opened the bag. I left that bag open in my garage for three years before the smell went away, eventually using it with no problems.

Accidents happen, and I suspect someone spilled fuel on my bag. Your briquette bag may have suffered the same fate.


----------



## SlickRockStones (Aug 2, 2019)

Was the charcoal called Expert Grill? If so I’ve never heard if that has any thing to do with RO. EG briqs do come in many flavors and perhaps that has an effect on taste. They used to sell Embers by RO but it has been replaced. If it’s that bad, light a big pile of it up, make s’mores and have a KUMBYA moment.


----------



## Jloewe (Aug 2, 2019)

SlickRockStones said:


> Was the charcoal called Expert Grill? If so I’ve never heard if that has any thing to do with RO. EG briqs do come in many flavors and perhaps that has an effect on taste. They used to sell Embers by RO but it has been replaced. If it’s that bad, light a big pile of it up, make s’mores and have a KUMBYA moment.



That’s the one.  Don’t like it much.  Guess I’ll be sticking to RO proper.

It actually says it’s from RO near the made by section.  Customer service is Royale Oak for that charcoal.  I should email them and tell them they’re normal Briquets are great but these were sub standard


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 3, 2019)

I have used that WM charcoal for quite a while with very good results. I think you should give it another try. You may have just got a bad bag.
Al


----------



## Boocephus (Aug 3, 2019)

I had that happen  with some Kingsford before. Filled a chimney with some, light it up and smelled like some of that matchlight charcoal. I called the company on the phone and told them about it. They said they'd mail me some coupons. I never got them.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 3, 2019)

I like using the Lump Charcoal from Wal Mart in my stick burner offset. I think the brand is B&B. It burns a long long time.

HT


----------

